# xbox controller help



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

My charge lead has stopped lighting up when plugged in 

So ive tried a new lead no difference, just bought a new battery no difference 

Plays fine with normal AA batteries but wont charge rechargables, is likely to be a duff controller or the xbox itself?

Tried both leads in both usb slots.

Cheers.
Graham.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i would say its the plug and play lead thats broke


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

tried 2 just been and bought a new controller. Still same, light starts to go green then goes off again, yet if you pull the lead out of the controller the xbox recognises that the controllers been unplugged


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

not the controller the actual lead you plug in your xbox to your controller ?


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine is doing the same, but I think it still might be charging just not telling me via the light... I need to check


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

well the green light still came on then went off so tried this about 20times after reading about it then finally the red light came on phew


----------

